# Can we have a forum specifically for dealing with in-law problems?



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I was wondering if a forum could be made that deals with in-law issues? Thanks.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’d read it! Good suggestion!


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Spicy said:


> I’d read it! Good suggestion!


That's awesome. The family and parenting forum is way too general..too many topics.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m about three thousand miles away from my mil and that’s about as close as I ever want to be.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> I’m about three thousand miles away from my mil and that’s about as close as I ever want to be.


The post was just to suggest creating a forum for it, and to ask whether anyone would support/like such a forum.


----------

